# Cabela's optics......who makes them?



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I recently called Cabela's to ask about their line of Alpha scopes. After chatting with the sales rep for 10 minutes or so I just came out and asked him who makes the scopes for them. He stated, "The scopes are made by a very reputable optics name" and wouldn't go into it any further.

Does anyone out there know what company manufactures their scopes.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I just asked the guy behind their optics counter and he wasn't even sure. He just said he didn't know, but further research, some people think they Euro's are made by Meopta, and the Alaskan Guides are Fujiinon (sp?). That's all hear say. I asked another Cabelas person online, and he stated that if their glass was made by someone, it would say. For example: Cabelas Alaskan Guide made by Meopta. that's an example. I don't really believe him though....

I like Cabelas's optics, I got their Alaskan Guide binos and love them. Holding them up vs the Leupold Gold rings, and I can honesly say I can't tell the difference..........and had I not known brand names ahead of time, I would've picked the Guides as a better bino!!! that being said, I went and purchased a set of Gold Ring's also.....................idiot............too cheap to not pick them up....


----------

